# Soliticing Opinions of Eheim Pro 3e 2078 owners



## Tex Chappy (Dec 25, 2013)

How do you like your filter? Would you buy it again? How is the quality compared with other Eheims (Pro 3 or otherwise)?

Thanks in Advance,
Tony


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I see there is only 1 review for this model in the Product Reviews section Here

I wish more people would take advantage of the Product Reviews and submit their opinions on products because these type of questions come up frequently and get lost in the forum. You could also use the Search feature to more quickly find some existing posts on this particular model as I recall there are a few comments already.


----------



## Tex Chappy (Dec 25, 2013)

Saw that review Deeda and I promise to review the filter I do get ; problem is that searching through mentions of this filter I did not see long term use reviews.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

No problem, I think the only time anyone sees a long term use review is if the person has had problems with the particular product being used, which is unfortunate in my opinion.

I also find that the majority of the problems are usually related to user error and not actual product defects.


----------



## matt121966 (Mar 6, 2012)

I am intersted in an Eheim Pro3 2078 or 2080 thermo.

Spent considerable time trying to find online directions for setup, installation, cleaning, troubleshooting etc. etc.

Can anybody find ???


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Check out Eheims website for the manuals Here


----------



## matt121966 (Mar 6, 2012)

thanks Dee, will check it out. Just up the road from you in Toledo.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I noticed you were close, I even checked out trilbytropicals website briefly to see if they had the PDF manuals but didn't see them.


----------



## matt121966 (Mar 6, 2012)

stopped by Trilby on Saturday afternoon. Nice place.


----------



## cumbrianewbie (Jul 25, 2013)

I don't know if you have tried this, but -

If you check out YouTube there are videos of people showing you how to disassemble and clean out the Eheim filters.

That might be worth a look ??


----------



## Tex Chappy (Dec 25, 2013)

cumbrianewbie said:


> I don't know if you have tried this, but -
> 
> If you check out YouTube there are videos of people showing you how to disassemble and clean out the Eheim filters.
> 
> That might be worth a look ??


There's lot of great videos and these Pro 3's certainly do have the edge of the older classics on ease of cleaning and loading.


----------

